# Demodectic Mange or something else?



## NicInNC (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a 1 year old collie mix that we rescued from the pound. She has had a gross toe on each of her back paws since we got her and the first couple of times we took her to the vet, they gave us antibiotics which did nothing either time. I took her again last month and they scraped the areas and said they "think" it's demodectic mange because he said he "thinks" he saw legs. 

He's supposed to be the professional, not me, so we took his advice and began giving her .8 ML of Vetrimec 1% daily. After 2 weeks, we've seen no change whatsover. Mind you, she's had the areas on her two toes for almost a year, she has never acted like they itch or hurt her and it's never spread. We have stopped the Vetrimec because I read it can be deadly in Collie type dogs. 

I'm beginning to wonder if its something else. I'm attaching two pictures to get your opinions and am hoping someone has seen something like this. I haven't been very happy with this particular veterinarian and will be switching but before I put out more money I'm hoping that someone will recognize this and it will be something that we can treat more naturally.


----------



## NicInNC (Mar 1, 2011)

Something I forgot to mention....

The vet didn't scrape the "film" that covers the top of the nail. He was only concerned about the skin around the toe. I tried scraping the "film" and it is hard. When I applied a small amount of pressure to scrape, Lilly yelped. Whatever it is has feeling. I'm taking her to a new vet tomorrow. This has been going on too long, we've tried two different antibiotics and then the Vetrimec. I don't think my vet knows what he's doing anymore.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I think I would be looking into someone who specializes in skin disorders it doesn't really look like Demodex mange to me ...Do you have a Holistic vet in your area ? I have great sucess with skin disorders by going to a holistic vet and using more natural options like neem,sulphur and other supplements. I love neem (oil and leaves) for skin conditions I have cleared up many rescues dogs that had Demodex mange with neem alone.


----------



## NicInNC (Mar 1, 2011)

RRM_Mom08 said:


> I think I would be looking into someone who specializes in skin disorders it doesn't really look like Demodex mange to me ...Do you have a Holistic vet in your area ? I have great sucess with skin disorders by going to a holistic vet and using more natural options like neem,sulphur and other supplements. I love neem (oil and leaves) for skin conditions I have cleared up many rescues dogs that had Demodex mange with neem alone.


Look at what I found late last night!
http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php/topic/263570-gracies-funky-toenail/

This is EXACTLY what Lilly has. You want to know what is crazy? My mom KNOWS the owner of that dog on the GreyTalk forum! My parents are very active at one of the Greyhound rescue shelters and they go to the majority of all the greyhound Meet & Greet vacations....that's how she knows Gracie's owners. I'm taking Lilly tomorrow to a new vet and I'm going to print out the post from the other forum. I don't know of any holistic vets but I'm gonna Google for one after I post this. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Have you thought about getting a culture done as well? 
I wouldn't know how to explain the hairloss, but it definitely looks like some sort of infection in or around the nailbed and nail. Good luck at the vet tomorrow.


----------

